# 3G network connections



## mar (Jan 2, 2013)

How to set a 3G network conection with FreeBSD 9.1?


----------



## fonz (Jan 2, 2013)

mar said:
			
		

> haw [red]How[/red] te [red]to[/red] set a 3G network conections [red]connection[/red] whith [red]with[/red] freebsd [red]FreeBSD[/red] 9.1[red] ?[/red]


You might want to a bit more specific than that. Doing a quick DDG search for _"FreeBSD 3G"_ yields several promising results. What exactly are you trying to accomplish, what have you tried so far and how did that not work (error messages etc.)?

Fonz


----------



## mar (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry I have not expressed correctly but my English is lacking. Ok I will detail what I tried. I downloaded the DVD ISO version of FreeBSD 9.1, I installed the notebook gave only minimal packages restart the notebook, then I tried to install packages from DVD but something tells me that the error introduced dvd drive is not compatible with FreeBSD 9.1 and I sent over the internet to download packages from ports, but I only 3G internet connection and do not know if you can create that modem internet connection.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2013)

It depends on the 3G dongle, some are supported. See u3g(4).


----------



## mar (Jan 3, 2013)

My modem is USB CDMA 2000 1xEVDO Rev A, Rev 0 and Rev 1x -450 MHz product AnyData.NET, Inc. Qualcomm CDMA BY


----------



## red_rum (Jan 16, 2013)

I tried a number of 3G modems with FreeBSD in the past, but no success. I've found a solution by tethering through wifi with my Android phone. Sorry it doesn't help your modem issue but that was my work-around.


----------



## mar (Jan 17, 2013)

Not work .


----------

